# GSP/Silva Superfight to Happen



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

from sportsnet.ca

http://www.sportsnet.ca/mma/2012/11/16/georges_st_pierre_anderson_silva_fight/



> After months of speculation, UFC president Dana White confirmed Friday that Georges St-Pierre will fight Anderson Silva if he wins his bout against Carlos Condit Saturday at UFC 154 in Montreal.
> 
> The long-awaited super fight is scheduled for May with Toronto, Dallas or Brazil potential venues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Toronto! Toronto! Toronto!

Neither fighter is American. To hell with the Yanks. Unappreciative hicks don't deserve this badboy.

That's right. Come get me, America.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

I have less interest in Silva/GSP than I do Condit/GSP.

And honestly, I find it rediculous for Dana White to even announce a night before GSP's return.

Why not wait until after the fight? Why put Condit down like this - unless it's just to pump him up...

And also - why not say who Silva will fight in GSP loses?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Need to do it in Dallas in a stadium that way neither guy will really have a "home cage" advantage. A soccer stadium in Brazil would be bad ass as well. But I would be hella happy if they put it in Toronto because I will be there for sure.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Good ol' Condit.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Well I would suggest Anderson wouldn't take the fight if GSP loses but, it's Anderson Silva, he's a bully looking to pick on a fighter coming off an injury that has altered the careers of many and not for the better, when he could go up and do a much more intriguing fight for the fans but he's too scared Bones will mark up his face.

If Georges does win, make him come to 170, don't give into that bully's demands. If he wants to pick on the little guy make him drain himself to the point he can't defend himself and teach him a lesson and expose him to the entire world.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Do Brazilians pay for PPV's?

I think for the biggest reach, it needs to be in Dallas Cowboy Stadium, as others have stated.

*Cowboy Stadium *

May 4- Open

May 11- Kenny Chesney

May 18 - Open

May 25 - Taylor Swift (and typically the memorial day weekend show in Vegas)


So what better weekend than May 4 (Cinco De Mayo) in Texas! book it before boxing does, they usually have a big PPV, I doubt they would try and compete with Silva/GSP.

Pack on a great PPV card and people will flock!

http://stadium.dallascowboys.com/events/index.cfm?action=month&month=5&year=2013

*Rogers Center (SkyDome) Toronto*

May 4 - (Blue Jays day 5 of a 6 game home-stand)

May 11- Open

May 18 - Open

May 25 - Blue Jays (day 6 of a 9 game home-stand)

http://events.rogerscentre.com/

It's been done, people will probably attend cause of GSP and being a stadium show, but Jon "The Future" Jones has failed twice to bring the hype to Toronto


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Geez what an announcement the day before the show. As if he doesn't have enough going on already. 

Anderson and Maia fight somehow derailed this years ago already. Only 24 hours to go!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

guycanada said:


> Do Brazilians pay for PPV's?
> 
> I think for the biggest reach, it needs to be in Dallas Cowboy Stadium, as others have stated.
> 
> ...


If Floyd wants to fight on Cinco De Mayo, then damnit to hell Boxing GREATNESS will fight on Cinco De Mayo and we will all watch, in astonishment.

Especially if it's against Pacquiao, either way, Silva/GSP, Pacquiao/Mayweather we all know what the result will be, except one guy actually would beat someone his own size.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Texas, for sure.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

guycanada said:


> Do Brazilians pay for PPV's?
> 
> I think for the biggest reach, it needs to be in Dallas Cowboy Stadium, as others have stated.
> 
> ...


If it does happen (I say if because it's only Dana saying this to a Canadian sports channel, hours before a Canadian event, before the two fighters have signed a contract, and GSP still needs to beat Condit) I think it happens at the Rogers Centre.

Cowboys stadium is a big risk -- will 55,000-60,000 Americans go to see a Canadian and Brazilian? They would need to load the rest of the card up with quality American fighters to make it sell out I think. If an American on the main card / co-main even goes down with an injury, that could spell disaster for the event. Just look back at some attendance numbers from numbered PPVs in the USA, they haven't sold out an arena show in a while, and they are in some cases giving out 1000s of free tickets to inflate attendance numbers.

If it's done in Toronto, they could sell 60,000 tickets even if it was just GSP/Silva on the card.

For some reason I don't see it happening in Brazil -- the Rogers Centre is the safe choice.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Well I would suggest Anderson wouldn't take the fight if GSP loses but, it's Anderson Silva, he's a bully looking to pick on a fighter coming off an injury that has altered the careers of many and not for the better, when he could go up and do a much more intriguing fight for the fans but he's too scared Bones will mark up his face.
> 
> If Georges does win, make him come to 170, don't give into that bully's demands. If he wants to pick on the little guy make him drain himself to the point he can't defend himself and teach him a lesson and expose him to the entire world.


By that Logic should Jon Jones fight Silva at 185:confused02: Same Size Difference Between Silva And Jones as their is Between Gsp and Silva...
Jones 6'4" 230lbs 84.5" reach
Silva 6'2 210lbs 78" reach
Gsp 5'11" 190lbs 77" Reach

Those are pretty fair #'s give or take a pound for each fighter.. Silva is alot smaller then he used to be(Bonnar fight, compared to Forrest fight).. Gsp may be as well too since he doesn't lift weights anymore....


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Well I would suggest Anderson wouldn't take the fight if GSP loses but, it's Anderson Silva, he's a bully looking to pick on a fighter coming off an injury that has altered the careers of many and not for the better, when he could go up and do a much more intriguing fight for the fans but he's too scared Bones will mark up his face.


Reading brah - you're doing it wrong.



> After months of speculation, UFC president Dana White said Friday that Georges St-Pierre will fight Anderson Silva *if he wins his bout against Carlos Condit* Saturday at UFC 154 in Montreal.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

TheNinja said:


> By that Logic should Jon Jones fight Silva at 185:confused02: Same Size Difference Between Silva And Jones as their is Between Gsp and Silva...
> Jones 6'4" 230lbs 84.5" reach
> Silva 6'2 210lbs 78" reach
> Gsp 5'11" 190lbs 77" Reach
> ...


Actually, none of these guys should be fighting at all, Anderson needs to do his job and defend his belt. Anderson is the one whose pushing for this fight, GSP has said a thousand times he wants to focus on 170.

But the difference is, GSP has never fought outside of 170 in the UFC, Anderson has gone up to Light Heavyweight three times and he's won all three fights in the first round by KO. So if one of these Super Fights does happen, why shouldn't it be between the Light Heavyweight Champion and the guy whose gone up to Light Heavyweight three times and stopped a former Champ who was ranked in the top five at the time?

I'll tell you why, Anderson knows he'd end up on his back and he'd bleed and he'd have no answer for Jones and he'd get pounded out, so now he wants to build his legacy and pick on a guy 15 lbs lighter than him.



RedRocket44 said:


> Reading brah - you're doing it wrong.


Actually, no, Anderson has already said he wants to fight GSP regardless if he wins or loses.

http://www.mmamania.com/2012/8/28/3...-silva-super-fight-georges-st-pierre-next-mma - There's the link.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

yeah, I'm totally with TheLyotoLegion on this one.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Actually, none of these guys should be fighting at all, Anderson needs to do his job and defend his belt. Anderson is the one whose pushing for this fight, GSP has said a thousand times he wants to focus on 170.
> 
> But the difference is, GSP has never fought outside of 170 in the UFC, Anderson has gone up to Light Heavyweight three times and he's won all three fights in the first round by KO. So if one of these Super Fights does happen, why shouldn't it be between the Light Heavyweight Champion and the guy whose gone up to Light Heavyweight three times and stopped a former Champ who was ranked in the top five at the time?
> 
> ...


So? Dana said GSP has to win. GSP would probably rather work towards another title shot, or get an immediate rematch if he loses by decision.

It's not only about what Silva wants...


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

RedRocket44 said:


> Cowboys stadium is a big risk -- will 55,000-60,000 Americans go to see a Canadian and Brazilian? They would need to load the rest of the card up with quality American fighters to make it sell out I think. If an American on the main card / co-main even goes down with an injury, that could spell disaster for the event. Just look back at some attendance numbers from numbered PPVs in the USA, they haven't sold out an arena show in a while, and they are in some cases giving out 1000s of free tickets to inflate attendance numbers.
> 
> If it's done in Toronto, they could sell 60,000 tickets even if it was just GSP/Silva on the card.


ur trippin.. americans are the least racist/patriotic fans when it comes to mma.. they rally behind who they like as fighters/individuals rather than who is a fellow countryman.. this would be the biggest fight in UFC history, you cant compare it to the average fight card held in vegas..


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll believe it when I see it. Let's go Condit.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

dsmjrv said:


> ur trippin.. americans are the least racist/patriotic fans when it comes to mma.. they rally behind who they like as fighters/individuals rather than who is a fellow countryman.. this would be the biggest fight in UFC history, you cant compare it to the average fight card held in vegas..


Racist? I'm not sure how you read my post and took away that from it. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ufc_events

Sort the table at the bottom by attendance. 7 of the top 10 events were in Canada. 2 in Australia and 1 in the US.

The largest event in the USA was in Ohio (19k), and that was 5 years ago. Dallas did 17.5k, and that was 3 years ago.

I really don't think a Silva/GSP fight at Cowboy Stadium would sell out. They are giving away 100s to 1000s of tickets just to get people in seats right now.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

dsmjrv said:


> ur trippin.. americans are the least racist/patriotic fans when it comes to mma.. they rally behind who they like as fighters/individuals rather than who is a fellow countryman.. this would be the biggest fight in UFC history, you cant compare it to the average fight card held in vegas..


I'd say there's a little truth to this, I think people would go just for the hell of it though, to see that fight and a UFC card. If the UFC brought the Ben Henderson/Nate Diaz fight to North Carolina I'd go even though I don't like either guy, even if they brought the entire card without BJ, I'd still go just to say I went and I'd probably have a good time.

Brazilians and Canadians would travel though, I'm sure some would a lot of Brazilians went to UFC 148 in Vegas.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Silva makes way more money fighting GSP and it's an easier fight for him versus fighting Jon Jones where he will most likely get taken down and pounded on and make less money.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Actually, none of these guys should be fighting at all, Anderson needs to do his job and defend his belt. Anderson is the one whose pushing for this fight, GSP has said a thousand times he wants to focus on 170.
> 
> But the difference is, GSP has never fought outside of 170 in the UFC, Anderson has gone up to Light Heavyweight three times and he's won all three fights in the first round by KO. So if one of these Super Fights does happen, why shouldn't it be between the Light Heavyweight Champion and the guy whose gone up to Light Heavyweight three times and stopped a former Champ who was ranked in the top five at the time?
> 
> I'll tell you why, Anderson knows he'd end up on his back and he'd bleed and he'd have no answer for Jones and he'd get pounded out, so now he wants to build his legacy and pick on a guy 15 lbs lighter than him.


Dude it's supply and demand. It's not like Anderson has been pushing for this fight for years. It's GSP fans literally think their favorite fighter stands a chance against the GOAT, so Dana wants to give the fans what they want.

So when Anderson is like "Ok, I'll do it", people are like "He's picking on the lighter guy, what a cheater!!!".

As an Anderson fan, I don't need this fight to happen. I know what will happen. I DO think Jones is an actual challenge but realistically, at his age, he doesn't really have anything left to prove. 

And picking a side for these superstars ...it's all sematics.

Anderson hasn't beaten top quality opponents...

GSP got knocked out by Matt Serra and doesn't finish fights...

Jon Jones has beaten has beens and smaller fighters...

You can make any of them sound less impressive. But if we as fight fans get to see any of them fight, then we're all winners.

I just don't trust what Dana White says these days. Didn't he literally JUST say that Silva would fight Bones in 2013???


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Until I hear GSP say he'll do it I don't buy it. He would probably lose and might get clowned on, and that is very bad for his image, which he puts above everything else.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Daaaaammmnn I'm always a cynic on superfights actually happening but please be true! Let's go GSP!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Man i dont like when Dana does this. GSP has said numerous times that he does not want that fight. It is one thing trying to push someone in to a fight in his own weight class if he is resistant. Its completely different when the guy has his own path for his career and it is competing at 170 not going up to face the p4p best fighter. You dont try and force that on someone unless both guys want it. And in that case it wouldnt be forced.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Man i dont like when Dana does this. GSP has said numerous times that he does not want that fight. It is one thing trying to push someone in to a fight in his own weight class if he is resistant. Its completely different when the guy has his own path for his career and it is competing at 170 not going up to face the p4p best fighter. You dont try and force that on someone unless both guys want it. And in that case it wouldnt be forced.


I think GSP's hesitation had more to do with moving up to 185 and being able to pack on enough muscle to not be at a strength disadvantage. No point fighting the "BJ Penn 185" with a paunch. 

What they've been bandying about lately though is a catchweight fight at 180 or 178, and that I think would keep things more fair. Silva would either have to lose some muscle, or come in much more drained from a major weight cut, giving GSP an advantage in spite of his relative smaller size.

I think GSP would be more open to that, based on what he's said. He's always given bulking up as the main reason.


----------



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

Am I the only one here with a "slippery slope" mentality regarding the mixing of weight classes - appreciating that at the bottom of that slope is a repeat of UFC 8?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> I think GSP's hesitation had more to do with moving up to 185 and being able to pack on enough muscle to not be at a strength disadvantage. No point fighting the "BJ Penn 185" with a paunch.
> 
> What they've been bandying about lately though is a catchweight fight at 180 or 178, and that I think would keep things more fair. Silva would either have to lose some muscle, or come in much more drained from a major weight cut, giving GSP an advantage in spite of his relative smaller size.
> 
> I think GSP would be more open to that, based on what he's said. He's always given bulking up as the main reason.


Yeah he probably is more willing to do that but that is still him going up in weight and out of his weight division. GSP thinks going up in weight and then back down can be career changing. So i have doubts that GSP really wants this instead of him being talked in to it. Especially so soon after a long lay off and injury.

Obviously this is just guesses on my part from his past interviews. I guess we will have to wait and see what he says in order to really judge if that is something he wants or if its something Dana is pushing but it is no where near sealed.

Either way though Dana should have waited after the Condit fight to announce this. And IF this fight hasnt been agreed to by both guys then he probably should have waited for that too. lol

If i was Condit i would feel like i am being looked past and maybe even feel like i am hurting potentially the biggest company pay day ever if i get the win. I dunno Condit probably does not care but its just in bad taste IMHO.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't see why GSP can't defend his belt again if he wins if they aren't fighting until halfway through next year.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> *Until I hear GSP say he'll do it I don't buy it.* He would probably lose and might get clowned on, and that is very bad for his image, which he puts above everything else.


He does seem a little aprehensive when it comes to this superfight. To be honest, I just don't think he wants to focus on anything else right now other than the Condit fight. When he wins and Anderson enters the cage to challenge him, I'm sure with all his adrenaline going, GSP will accept the fight.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> He does seem a little aprehensive when it comes to this superfight. To be honest, I just don't think he wants to focus on anything else right now other than the Condit fight. *When he wins and Anderson enters the cage to challenge him*, I'm sure with all his adrenaline going, GSP will accept the fight.


I don't think Silva would enter the cage and challenge him. He doesn't seem to be this type of guy. At least not directly.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Well I would suggest Anderson wouldn't take the fight if GSP loses but, it's Anderson Silva, he's a bully looking to pick on a fighter coming off an injury that has altered the careers of many and not for the better, when he could go up and do a much more intriguing fight for the fans but he's too scared Bones will mark up his face.


Did I asked you if Bones called out Anderson already? My memory keeps failing me...


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

Which one is it?, last week it was announced A.Silva and J.Jones were in negotiations to fight. I would much rather see Silva and Jones fight b/c that would be more of a fight. GSP is my fav fighter and I know AS will thrash him.....



evzbc said:


> As an Anderson fan, I don't need this fight to happen. I know what will happen. I DO think Jones is an actual challenge but realistically, at his age, he doesn't really have anything left to prove.


As a fan of MMA myself it has nothing to do w/ any1 proving themselves but rather the 2 best fighters in MMA fighting against each other (this is why I dont watch boxing anymore). I personally believe more people would be interested in an A.Silva/Bones fight b/c that would be more competitive. Also, despite the size difference I think Silva would find a way to win.....


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Still not believing a word about any Anderson Silva super fight until the papers are signed.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I still just worry that GSP is much to small for Anderson who can make 205 with relative ease.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

evzbc said:


> Dude it's supply and demand. It's not like Anderson has been pushing for this fight for years. It's GSP fans literally think their favorite fighter stands a chance against the GOAT, so Dana wants to give the fans what they want.
> 
> *So when Anderson is like "Ok, I'll do it", people are like "He's picking on the lighter guy, what a cheater!!!".*
> 
> ...


Nailed to perfection. :thumb03:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Emericanaddict said:


> I still just worry that GSP is much to small for Anderson who can make 205 with relative ease.


Lets see if Jones will be able to maintain 205 when he is above 35 years old. Anderson used to be as skinny as Condit, but most of casual fans(not referring to you) will forget or never knew how he skinny was before.

Now, to make weight is an special gift+dedication, but haters will still use that against Anderson, who came from 170, stablished at 185 and even at 38 can go up to 205 and back never failing the scale. Anyway, it's not like he is bulking muscles to make 205. GSP is a way more muscular individual than Anderson.

Now if he fools another MW contender, ppl complain. Now if he faces GSP, ppl complain. Geez...


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope Dana is wearing Diapers come fight night on Saturday. Someone should zoom in on Dana's face if GSP wins. You'll see the look of a man just jizzing all over his pants at the thought of all the mad $$$$$$$ he'll rake over this super fight. Never mind if it's a good fight, or that AS is too big for GSP. This will be the MMA fight of our generation, our Ali vs Frazier. Boxing has yet to showcase Mayweather vs Pacman but if this super fight were to happen a lot of new casual fans would jump on the bandwagon. Making the sport maybe a bit more palatable to those who find it barbaric.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Should be in the biggest venue in the U.S. 

Cowboys Stadium would be awesome and is my pick.

Too bad NY isn't open for business. This fight at the Garden? That would be badass.

Then again, Toronto would be cool because I am fairly close to Toronto, and I could possibly go and not even have to stay the night.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Well I would suggest Anderson wouldn't take the fight if GSP loses but, it's Anderson Silva, he's a bully looking to pick on a fighter coming off an injury that has altered the careers of many and not for the better, when he could go up and do a much more intriguing fight for the fans but he's too scared Bones will mark up his face.
> 
> If Georges does win, make him come to 170, don't give into that bully's demands. If he wants to pick on the little guy make him drain himself to the point he can't defend himself and teach him a lesson and expose him to the entire world.



:YouMad:
:thumbsup:


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> :YouMad:
> :thumbsup:


Book it... Mr. Bandwagon Legion himself will jump right on the GSP wagon right after he beats Condit.... 

He will most likely put up a new avatar of GSP and start talking about how he has been a lifelong fan... LMAO....:thumb02:


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

evzbc said:


> Dude it's supply and demand. It's not like Anderson has been pushing for this fight for years. It's GSP fans literally think their favorite fighter stands a chance against the GOAT, so Dana wants to give the fans what they want.
> 
> So when Anderson is like "Ok, I'll do it", people are like "He's picking on the lighter guy, what a cheater!!!".
> 
> ...


This is probably one of the few times I'll agree with LyotoLeigon, and you never really addressed his point.

Silva has fought at 205 and done just fine, GSP has never fought above 170, and is quite a bit smaller than Silva. 

If Anderson has nothing left to prove then why does he want to fight GSP so bad? *A lot* of "p4p" lists actually have GSP at #3, behind Silva and JBJ. JBJ would be the more challenging fight, and it infuriates me to see the supposed #1 fighter duck away from his biggest challenge yet.

I also really don't get what you mean that Silva has nothing left to prove at his age. Silva/Dana are the ones claiming this is the #1/#2 p4p fighter, or the "two best" fighters, yet again, most reputable lists have GSP at #3. Silva can prove he is the absolute best with a win over JBJ. I really don't think he proves that with a win against GSP.

I somewhat agree with you when you say Silva hasn't faced top quality opponents, but he has a top quality opponent available, at a weight class he's tested the waters in, and would rather take on someone lower ranked, and smaller.

But I agree with you 100%. Dana is a promoter, and says a lot of things and then changes his opinion a day later (just go back and look for a video on his stance on women in the UFC).

There is a reason Dana said this one night before the GSP / Condit fight (before GSP/Silva have formally agreed to anything). I'm thinking to probably light a fire in Condit (piss him off a little - make him feel he's being overlooked). There's also a reason why Dana is saying Silva will be watching cageside. You better believe Dana wants Silva to enter the cage and challenge GSP in front of his hometown fans. Dana knows there is a better chance of a GSP/Silva superfight, than a Silva/JBJ superfight, so he's going to do whatever it takes to sell 60,000 tickets at a stadium show. He doesn't care if its the "best" superfight or not - he knows either fight would sell out a stadium.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

dsmjrv said:


> ur trippin.. americans are the least racist/patriotic fans when it comes to mma.. they rally behind who they like as fighters/individuals rather than who is a fellow countryman.. this would be the biggest fight in UFC history, you cant compare it to the average fight card held in vegas..


This is a joke.... right? If not I'll simply leave you with:

*USA! USA! USA!*


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

RedRocket44 said:


> This is probably one of the few times I'll agree with LyotoLeigon, and you never really addressed his point.
> 
> *Silva has fought at 205 and done just fine, GSP has never fought above 170, and is quite a bit smaller than Silva.
> *


He has never went above 170 because he doesn't care to take a chance. He could easily make 185 if he allowed himself to get fat like Anderson. Yea, Anderson makes 205 with ease...because he is a fat version of himself. 

Anderson has been at 168, 175, 185, 205. GSP has never had a fight outside of 170...up or down.

You all are crazy if you believe Dana is just making fights. If you guys really don't think behind closed doors GSP has said he would do that fight. Of course Dana and GSP have talked about it. Probably while GSP was out. GSP knows this. He knows that is his next fight...and he has probably has verbally agreed to it.


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

DrFunk said:


> I hope Dana is wearing Diapers come fight night on Saturday. Someone should zoom in on Dana's face if GSP wins. You'll see the look of a man just jizzing all over his pants at the thought of all the mad $$$$$$$ he'll rake over this super fight. Never mind if it's a good fight, or that AS is too big for GSP. This will be the MMA fight of our generation, *our Ali vs Frazier*. Boxing has yet to showcase Mayweather vs Pacman but if this super fight were to happen a lot of new casual fans would jump on the bandwagon. Making the sport maybe a bit more palatable to those who find it barbaric.


Actually that would be Silva vs. Bones, I tell you Silva is a miss-match for GSP, it would suck to see every1 get hyped up so much for a quick 1st round thrashing, Jones/Silva would at least be a good fight.....

Better yet, even as a GSP fan I hope Condit pulls off the upset tonight, but we will probably see GSP take him down and control him for 5 rounds and get the UD. I as a GSP fan am tired of the same oh song, I honestly want to see GSP finish him, or get finished himself.....


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He has never went above 170 because he doesn't care to take a chance. He could easily make 185 if he allowed himself to get fat like Anderson. Yea, Anderson makes 205 with ease...because he is a fat version of himself.
> 
> Anderson has been at 168, 175, 185, 205. GSP has never had a fight outside of 170...up or down.
> 
> You all are crazy if you believe Dana is just making fights. If you guys really don't think behind closed doors GSP has said he would do that fight. Of course Dana and GSP have talked about it. Probably while GSP was out. GSP knows this. He knows that is his next fight...and he has probably has verbally agreed to it.


This. There's no way Dana would allow Silva to enter the cage and challenge GSP without GSP's approval. If this fight does happen, it will be because both men want it.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

fightfan76 said:


> Actually that would be Silva vs. Bones, I tell you Silva is a miss-match for GSP, it would suck to see every1 get hyped up so much for a quick 1st round thrashing, Jones/Silva would at least be a good fight.....


I predict that if Silva ends up thrashing GSP in the first round he will start to lay off and revert to his style of letting the other fighter push the pace. He's done this on numerous occasions (Maia, Griffin, etc) and prefers the counter-punching style. I think one of the worst outcomes to happen would be for Dana to bill this as the best two fighters ever, and then it ends like the first UFC on Fox event. If people don't already think Dana is full of shit, that would be the icing on the cake.



fightfan76 said:


> Better yet, even as a GSP fan I hope Condit pulls off the upset tonight, but we will probably see GSP take him down and control him for 5 rounds and get the UD. I as a GSP fan am tired of the same oh song, I honestly want to see GSP finish him, or get finished himself.....


GSP has either been injured (He fought Shields with 1 eye for half the fight due to Shields eyepoking him all night long, and he fought Alves with an injured groin) or he's left his opponent much worse for wear than himself and nearly finished them (Koscheck, Hardy, Fitch).

He's put everything into his last 5-6 fights, he just had an unlucky set of cards if you ask me.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Laughing my ass off if Condit wins...


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

RedRocket44 said:


> I predict that if Silva ends up thrashing GSP in the first round he will start to lay off and revert to his style of letting the other fighter push the pace. He's done this on numerous occasions (Maia, Griffin, etc) and prefers the counter-punching style. I think one of the worst outcomes to happen would be for Dana to bill this as the best two fighters ever, and then it ends like the first UFC on Fox event. If people don't already think Dana is full of shit, that would be the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> *
> ...


I already said GSP is my fav fighter, having said that, I make no excuses for any1 including GSP, whether what you say is true or not, he is a fighter and has not finished anyone in long time. I am ready for the WW division to be shaken up a bit even if that means GSP losing, although I would rather see him get the finish. Thats crazy, a GSP finish would shake up the division IMO.....lol


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

RedRocket44 said:


> This is probably one of the few times I'll agree with LyotoLeigon, and you never really addressed his point.
> 
> Silva has fought at 205 and done just fine, GSP has never fought above 170, and is quite a bit smaller than Silva.
> 
> ...


I'm sticking to the first things I said.... it's supply and demand.

GSP has WAY more fans than JBJ. And while you and I both know that Jonathan vs Anderson is the fight that SHOULD happen, GSP vs Anderson _will_ sell more. And let's be realistic, it's still a SICK fight.

Jons is also tied up with Chael Sonnen. So if you feel strongly that Anderson shouldn't fight GSP, I wonder how you feel about Sonnen vs Bones...


----------



## jhizzy (Feb 4, 2007)

RedRocket44 said:


> This is probably one of the few times I'll agree with LyotoLeigon, and you never really addressed his point.
> 
> Silva has fought at 205 and done just fine, GSP has never fought above 170, and is quite a bit smaller than Silva.
> 
> ...





You're line of thinking is based too much on street bravado and not nearly enough on what makes financial sense. Going down in weight to get a bigger purse has been happening for decades in boxing (hell, a good number of pacquiao's opponents have gone down in weight just for the paycheck). GSP sells the most PPVs and gets about 5 million a fight and imo silva would be crazy not to bank on that fight first.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

evzbc said:


> I'm sticking to the first things I said.... it's supply and demand.
> 
> GSP has WAY more fans than JBJ. And while you and I both know that Jonathan vs Anderson is the fight that SHOULD happen, GSP vs Anderson _will_ sell more. And let's be realistic, it's still a SICK fight.


Well at least we can agree that Silva / Jones is the fight that _should_ happen. 

Silva/GSP will sell more, and if it's done in Toronto, Dana can get away with ridiculous ticket prices as well. If you look at the official numbers from the Rogers Centre show, the total gate was 12,075,000 USD with an attendance of 55,724 (average price of 216.69 USD).

A Silva/JBJ fight would likely take place in Brazil, and looking at Silva/Sonnen 2 numbers, the average ticket price was around 150-155 USD.

The obvious money is also in the PPV buy rates. Events with GSP are typically close to 1 million buys, with Silva and Jones around 400 or 500 thousand.



evzbc said:


> Jons is also tied up with Chael Sonnen. So if you feel strongly that Anderson shouldn't fight GSP, I wonder how you feel about Sonnen vs Bones...


Don't even get me going - that fight shouldn't even count towards Bones win record / title defenses. I might as well get in the cage with him...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

dlxrevolution said:


> Laughing my ass off if Condit wins...


It would be ironic and sort of funny.

But I am afraid of this, because any GSP fan will use the knee as an excuse. Or say well he had pressure of looking ahead to Anderson...pressure that he shouldn't of had to deal with. 

Same reason I am afraid of the Anderson fight. Anderson will dog him, but there are built in excuses of he isn't as big. Which no doubt would be said should Anderson win. Even if Anderson KO's him with a knee on his first shot in. People would still somehow correlate it with the size difference.

It is a lose/lose for Condit and Anderson in those fights.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

You're generalizing. If Condit wins, then he wins. Plain and simple. We'd be foolish to ignore factors such as ring rust if they're *blatantly* apparent, but I expect ring rust to be a non-issue. If Carlos wins, it's more likely to be because he's a damn good fighter in his own right. 

As for the size difference between GSP and Silva, turnabout is fair play. One of GSP's most dominant performances came against BJ Penn, and to this day, many people claim, 'Well, he only beat up on a lightweight'. That road, much as I dislike it, goes both ways. But again, that would be a factor I'd completely ignore unless it were blatantly obvious. There's a difference between Anderson KOing GSP in ten seconds and outmuscling him (and let's be honest... if he can hold off much bigger men like Chael and Bonnar, he can probably do it to GSP). 

I don't see this as being too big a deal regardless. If Silva stomps GSP, most fans will see it as his being the better fighter. You're associating a handful of GSP fans with the lot of us, and to be fair... every fan base has its 'go to' excuses and defence mechanisms. Let us not pretend that this isn't especially true of Silva fans.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I was generalizing. I should have said many of his fans.

GSP is the most calculated guy in the sport. He says and thinks his knee is 100%. So if he gets in the cage tonight, he is ready. 

Most all fighters and trainers don't believe in ring rust. So not sure how people can use it. Condit hasn't fought since February? Not as long as GSP...but what about his ring rust?

I don;t hear a lot of people say "oh Penn was small". GSP gets tons of credit for that win. I use that fight as an example when people say Anderson is picking on a smaller...because between Sherk, Serra, and Penn GSP has made a name off smaller fighters. Maybe I haven't talked to the right people, but people gave him a lot of credit for dominating Penn after Penn beat him up in the first fight.

What exactly would he out muscle him by? May come into play on defending TDs. But Anderson isn't going to Couture him against the cage or look to take him down and hold him. If GSP fans want to get all giddy over him taking one of the best wrestlers in all of MMA...who competes at 205 down in practice...then what is the problem? 

I'm associating the 10-20 posters here that already are crying about size. And then the ones that think GSP will win now...but will then join that group when GSP loses. There is a big % who thinks it is very fair. But also a good % that doesn't. No doubt in my mind...because there has already been so many threads on it...that after the fight there would be thread after thread complaining about the size and then telling us Anderson is a chicken and why doesn't he go fight Bones. Which he might do eventually. Can't fight GSP, Weidman, and Bones all at the same time..


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

TheNinja said:


> Book it... Mr. Bandwagon Legion himself will jump right on the GSP wagon right after he beats Condit....
> 
> He will most likely put up a new avatar of GSP and start talking about how he has been a lifelong fan... LMAO....:thumb02:


If I was a band wagon fan who rooted for people based on wins and losses wouldn't I be rooting for Anderson instead of hating on him? 

Not the brightest bunch on the forum.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Most all fighters and trainers don't believe in ring rust.


I have never spoken to a single fighter or trainer in my nearly 23 years of training who did not believe in ring rust because it's a very real thing. There are entire training regimens based around eliminating ring rust. Trainers and fighters give seminars on how to mitigate it.


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

evzbc said:


> I'm sticking to the first things I said.... it's supply and demand.
> 
> GSP has WAY more fans than JBJ. And while you and I both know that Jonathan vs Anderson is the fight that SHOULD happen, GSP vs Anderson _will_ sell more. And let's be realistic, it's still a SICK fight.
> 
> Jons is also tied up with Chael Sonnen. So if you feel strongly that Anderson shouldn't fight GSP, *I wonder how you feel about Sonnen vs Bones*...


I am not really interested outside of seeing Sonnen get wrecked.....



RedRocket44 said:


> The obvious money is also in the PPV buy rates. Events with GSP are typically close to 1 million buys, *with Silva and Jones around 400 or 500 thousand.*


I actually believe the 2 together pitted against 1 another could rival or maybe even surpass that number. In all honesty, we do not really know which pairing would generate the most sales/ppv buys but I believe Jones/Silva might actually do better.....


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> I have never spoken to a single fighter or trainer in my nearly 23 years of training who did not believe in ring rust because it's a very real thing. There are entire training regimens based around eliminating ring rust. Trainers and fighters give seminars on how to mitigate it.


Perhaps fighters are just trying to stay confident. But each time I see a fighter interviewed and asked about it, they either have said it isn't real or it is hardly a factor.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Perhaps fighters are just trying to stay confident. But each time I see a fighter interviewed and asked about it, they either have said it isn't real or it is hardly a factor.


They are trying to stay confident. Ask anyone who's ever fought. If you haven't fought in a while there is definitely rust. It's the same with any other skill. If you don't use it you get worse at it.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> If I was a band wagon fan who rooted for people based on wins and losses wouldn't I be rooting for Anderson instead of hating on him?
> 
> Not the brightest bunch on the forum.


LOL.. Just giving you a hard time.. I know you will cheer for a Rock as long as it's fighting Anderson Silva....


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheNinja said:


> LOL.. Just giving you a hard time.. I know you will cheer for a Rock as long as it's fighting Anderson Silva....


I would take the rock. Its chin is made of granite it would rope a dope Anderson and win late.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

My man Carlos is going to rain on everyone's parade. :hug:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

RedRocket44 said:


> This is probably one of the few times I'll agree with LyotoLeigon, and you never really addressed his point.
> 
> Silva has fought at 205 and done just fine, GSP has never fought above 170, and is quite a bit smaller than Silva.
> 
> If Anderson has nothing left to prove then why does he want to fight GSP so bad? *A lot* of "p4p" lists actually have GSP at #3, behind Silva and JBJ. JBJ would be the more challenging fight, and it infuriates me to see the supposed #1 fighter duck away from his biggest challenge yet.


The fact Anderson went three times to LHW is his green card to go down to WW any time he pleases. SURE Anderson vs Jones is what we all want to see, but first things first. Seniority matters and when we first heard about a superfight betwen Anderson and GSP NO ONE in this forum had any clue Jon Bones Jones was. Seniors first, kids later. 

Ridiculous to believe Anderson is ducking Jones. Why so many forget Jones aways said he didn't want to fight Anderson? If Jones calls out Anderson and Anderson refuses, then you can talk about ducking.

Money wise this sequence makes all sense. If Anderson fights Jones first, winning or losing, a fight against GSP, that today is said to be not appealing for many already, would be very hard to sell.






Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> The fact Anderson went three times to LHW is his green card to go down to WW any time he pleases.


Agree with this. Everyone can get back to me when Jones or GSP moves weight once.

Who cares who Anderson fought at 205. He made a former champ of that sad division look like a fool. A straight fool. A man who beat Rampage and Shogun.

he can do as he pleases. His main home in his MMA career has been at 185. A division he can make EASY. A division that he is willing to go UNDER.

Yet he is "too big".


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

Hope to god now that GSP can get it over Condit.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Toronto! Toronto! Toronto!
> 
> Neither fighter is American. To hell with the Yanks. Unappreciative hicks don't deserve this badboy.
> 
> That's right. Come get me, America.


I say have it in Dallas for this exact reason. We get to see the best two fighters on the planet fight on neutral ground. Don't give homefield advantage to either man, this thing will sell out no matter where it is!


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

TraMaI said:


> I say have it in Dallas for this exact reason. We get to see the best two fighters on the planet fight on neutral ground. Don't give homefield advantage to either man, this thing will sell out no matter where it is!


I still don't think Texas would sell out GSP/Silva.

Dana can charge the most insane ticket prices in Toronto, and go to sleep knowing it will sell out in hours, and he doesn't even need to promote the fight.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

It isn't going to happen guys. Not unless Silva drops to 170.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Does not sound to me like GSP wants that Anderson fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Why was Silva there again?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Why was Silva there again?


He was cornering a dude in the prelims.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

It'll happen, watch Dana announce it in the post fight press conference. Probably went backstage and offered GSP a duffel bag full of cash, no doubt.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Why was Silva there again?


Yeah, and what about Machida, he had no business being there. If at least they were mma fans...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rather than post an entirely new thread here's an update on this.

As much as I want to see this I feel bad for GSP. It's obvious he doesn't want this. He's being pressured into something he knows he may not come out of in one piece. If it were Diaz or Condit sure lets do it. But GSP is a great ambassador and a humble dude. I wouldn't want to see him thrashed w/ his confidence shattered although he could beat Anderson Silva, but unlikely. He gets hit in every fight as do 99% of the fighters out there, but a shot from Anderson is usually all it takes and it's over. I'm not sure GSP can recover from it. I can always notice from the facial expression of every fighter during weigh ins and especially during the intro. GSP was nervous. He was very very intense vs Serra II, especially against BJ Penn and Thiago. Re-watch his intro and the beginning of the fight. He had his mean stare pacing around. The GSP last night was confident, but a bit shaky. I've always said MMA is 90% mental. I would love to hear what Phil Nurse, Danaher, Greg Jackson, and Firaz have to say about this potential match up. We already heard what Freddy Roach said. 

My imaginary quotes:

Phil Nurse: He is one of the best Muay Thai practitioners in MMA. All kicks will be rendered useless other than maybe the spinning side kick or inside leg kick. Even the superman punch is too high risk. Basically just jab and take em down. 

Danaher: He is a competent black belt under Nog, but has weaknesses. The key is to attack his legs.

GJ: Lay n pray...baby. The Greg Jackson fight system.

Firaz: "Do not fight with this guy he will put you into the morgue."

---> UFC BOSS DANA WHITE ON ANDERSON SILVA-GEORGES ST. PIERRE: ‘WE WILL MAKE THIS FIGHT’

A long-anticipated super-fight between UFC welterweight champion Georges St. Pierre and middleweight kingpin Anderson Silva will likely take place in spring 2013, according to UFC President Dana White.

White announced the news Saturday night after St. Pierre successfully defended his welterweight crown against interim champ Carlos Condit in the UFC 154 headliner at the Bell Centre in Montreal.

“It’s the No. 1 best pound-for-pound fighter in the world against the No. 2 best pound-for-pound fighter in the world,” White told Fox Sports. “It’s a big fight. We think people want to see it, and we think the guys want to do it, so we’ll do it. They will fight, and it will probably be in May or around May.”

White said the company has yet to decide where the fight will take place, but named Toronto, Dallas and Brazil as “the three options.” Though St. Pierre was non-committal about a potential meeting with Silva (Pictured, file photo) during his post-fight interview, White believes it unlikely that the welterweight king would turn down a chance to face “The Spider.”

“[St. Pierre] is lumped up. He’s sore. He feels like he just got hit by a bus, I’m sure. He hasn’t fought in 18 months. I’ll make this fight,” said White. “We’re going to sit down with Anderson, probably in the next two weeks, and I’m sure we’re going to sit down and talk to St. Pierre and his team, too. Who knows? Maybe we go into this thing, and St. Pierre says, ‘Absolutely not,’ but I just don’t see that happening.”

Regarded as one of MMA’s premier athletes, St. Pierre struggled with injuries last year and has spent the last 10 months recovering from a torn ACL. Nevertheless, St. Pierre appeared no worse for the wear against Condit, scoring takedowns and dropping hard ground-and-pound in each of the first two rounds.

However, Condit managed to turn the tide in round three with a beautiful head kick that sent St. Pierre to the canvas. “The Natural Born Killer” looked to finish, but the champion held on and eventually regained his vertical base before hitting another takedown and finishing the frame on top.

Recovered from the knockdown, St. Pierre decisively won the championship rounds, continually sticking Condit with straight punches before scoring more takedowns in both of the final two frames to take a unanimous judges’ decision.

Tonight’s title defense marked St. Pierre’s first in-cage appearance since he outpointed Jake Shields at UFC 129 in April 2011. “Rush” has not lost since 2007, rattling off nine consecutive victories since relinquishing his title to Matt Serra at UFC 69. St. Pierre, 31, is a two-time UFC welterweight champion and owns notable victories over B.J. Penn, Jon Fitch and Matt Hughes.

Like St. Pierre, Silva has long been known as one of the sport’s most dominant fighters, posting a record 16 consecutive UFC wins since joining the promotion in 2006. Silva has reigned as UFC middleweight champion for more than six years, successfully defending his belt against the likes of Rich Franklin, Yushin Okami and Chael Sonnen. The 37-year-old southpaw owns 20 of his 33 career victories by way of knockout and has suffered just four defeats in his 15-year pro career.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I think GSP should duck Hendricks, then move up to MW and fight Court McGee. After that he should challenge Benson Henderson for a fight... in about 20 months once he's done filming a movie and doing personal stuff.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> I think GSP should duck Hendricks, then move up to MW and fight Court McGee. After that he should challenge Benson Henderson for a fight... in about 20 months once he's done filming a movie and doing personal stuff.


Wouldn't be out of character considering his two "Superfights" against BJ... :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Vale_Tudo said:


> I think GSP should duck Hendricks, then move up to MW and fight Court McGee. After that he should challenge Benson Henderson for a fight... in about 20 months once he's done filming a movie and doing personal stuff.


Mmmm this sounds kinda similar to Anderson avoiding Weidman (Not that i think he is ducking him) and going up to face Bonnar and then challenging the lower weight division champion.

;D

Maybe i should have just said "I see what you did there"


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Mmmm this sounds kinda similar to Anderson avoiding Weidman (Not that i think he is ducking him) and going up to face Bonnar and then challenging the lower weight division champion.
> 
> ;D
> 
> Maybe i should have just said "I see what you did there"


Remember when Wiedman flash KOed Belfort and Okami and won a decision over Sonnen?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> Remember when Wiedman flash KOed Belfort and Okami and won a decision over Sonnen?


No... :confused02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

let the crying begin.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

What crying? GSP clearly doesn't want the fight. He probably suspects that Anderson would beat him, perhaps even soundly. And he's content to reign over WW as... you know... the WW Champion. End of story. 

I get that fans want this. Heck, I want it. But you can't make any man fight against his will. A GSP who feels pressured into this thing is not going to perform well against an already Godly opponent.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

So this fight should be booked by now. HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> What crying? GSP clearly doesn't want the fight. He probably suspects that Anderson would beat him, perhaps even soundly. And he's content to reign over WW as... you know... the WW Champion. End of story.
> 
> I get that fans want this. Heck, I want it. But you can't make any man fight against his will. A GSP who feels pressured into this thing is not going to perform well against an already Godly opponent.


If he doesn't want it, why doesn't he man up and just clearly say "no".

He has led people on for years. Saying maybe if he puts on weight. Maybe this. I'll talk to my trainers. Just say yes or no.


----------



## erectus (Dec 4, 2006)

Is it the fans or is it the haters that want this superfight?

I think the St.Pierre fans knows he`s going to loose, so they dont`t want this fight. And the haters? Well they just want St.Pierre to loose, and get him of his pedestal and say he`s just another lay and pray fighter.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Boooo!This is such a dumb matchup. GSP would get smashed, but that's not even the important thing. The important thing is that Johnny Hendricks has a super legitimate claim for title contention. He WRECKED John Fitch, who Georges himself was unable to finish. Furthermore, he's tallied off an impressive series of victories over top-shelf competition.

It's absolutely stupid to put the WW division on hold for a 'super fight' in which the outcome is all but predetermined. Not to mention how compelling a Hendricks-St Pierre matchup would be! Hendricks has a great wrestling pedigree -- possibly enough to defend some takedowns from the champion -- and he COULD knock GSP out beyond a shadow of a doubt. The amount of power he generates from unorthodox punches gives him a chance against anyone!

Also, Anderson needs to stop being a puss. If he wants a superfight, he should take on JBJ. If he wants to, idk, do his duty as the MW champion he should defend his title. He's an amazing fighter and I love him (he's the one who inspired me to do MMA), but he's seriously being a be-yotch right now.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kin said:


> Also, Anderson needs to stop being a puss. If he wants a superfight, he should take on JBJ. If he wants to, idk, do his duty as the MW champion he should defend his title. He's an amazing fighter and I love him (he's the one who inspired me to do MMA), but he's seriously being a be-yotch right now.


Really don't understand when people talk like this.

Jones said he didn't want to fight Anderson. Yet Anderson is some how the only reason they aren't fighting now? He just said he wanted GSP then Bones.

GSP should just say no then, so Anderson can figure out what is next. Anderson is putting his self out there, if GSP doesn't want it then just say so. We all know GSP is a afraid to lose. He wants all the chips in his corner. 

Explain how Anderson i being a bitch. What did he say to make you claim he is? GSP is being a bitch for not choosing what he wants and standing by it. He is riding the fence like a girl. 

Anderson will probably fight Bones in the future. He said he wants to. So not sure what you are even talking about.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Really don't understand when people talk like this.
> 
> Jones said he didn't want to fight Anderson. Yet Anderson is some how the only reason they aren't fighting now? He just said he wanted GSP then Bones.
> 
> ...


Last I read, Anderson was all "I dont wanna mess things up for Lyoto because that's his division." Apparently, I am out of the loop, which wouldn't surprise me. Yeah, I'm basically that guy -- not up to date, but vocal as hell. 

:thumb02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Can I take 2 minutes to desribe how dumb this is?

Lets play hypothetical fantasy land for a minute. Say Anderson retired today and GSP moved to 185. Who would you expect to capture the belt at MW? I think Weidman would be a bad matchup for him. But most people would pick GSP or Weidman. So if GSP is good enough to be the #2 or #3 best MW in teh world....what is the problem? He would be a top 3 MW if he moved up. So why is it so unfair that he fights the #1 MW at a catchweight? 

People must not think highly of GSP to think he has no shot. Even his fans must not think much of him. You take Cruz/Aldo meeting at 140. Aldo/Bendo meeting at 150. Bendo/GSP meeting at 165. Anderson/Jones meeting at 200. Jones/JDS meeting at 225. No one would call ANY of those catchweight fighst between champs unfair. Yet we gets to Anderson/GSP at 178 and all of a sudden it is the most unfair thing around.

That right there shows you how little faith fans have in GSP. He is the #2 P4P fighter in the whole world. Yet he is getting the baby treatment as to what he can handle and what he can't. If the #2 P4P fighter is so far away from the #1 P4P fighter....that right there says something about his ranking. Not a very good #2 P4P fighter when people think he has no chance of beating the #1 at a catch.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kin said:


> Last I read, Anderson was all "I dont wanna mess things up for Lyoto because that's his division." Apparently, I am out of the loop, which wouldn't surprise me. Yeah, I'm basically that guy -- not up to date, but vocal as hell.
> 
> :thumb02:


well considering they are just handing out 205 shots to Anderson's leftovers at 185 the division and whos division it is means a lot less. 

Anderson doesn't want that fight. But if everyone else does and it will make big money then he is open to it. Unlike GSP. 

GSP can hide at 170 all his life though. He will never be regarded as a certified badass like BJ Penn and others. He will go down as the safest fighter of all time. One of the most dominant champions that was so afraid to lose that it made him into a robot.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Yeah, I don't think the naysayers are basing this on "p4p rankings" or whatever. It's probably more that they just yesterday watched GSP (nearly) get his head kicked off by someone who's built similarly to Anderson, but is smaller and inferior. It's not hard to extrapolate from this and feel that the bigger, more dominant fighter in Anderson would be able to capitalize on the mistakes that Georges makes -- as he's done to so many before -- and get the finish. Or even worse, and just as likely, dance around him in jab for 25 minutes.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Can I take 2 minutes to desribe how dumb this is?
> 
> Lets play hypothetical fantasy land for a minute. Say Anderson retired today and GSP moved to 185. Who would you expect to capture the belt at MW? I think Weidman would be a bad matchup for him. But most people would pick GSP or Weidman. So if GSP is good enough to be the #2 or #3 best MW in teh world....what is the problem? He would be a top 3 MW if he moved up. So why is it so unfair that he fights the #1 MW at a catchweight?
> 
> ...


Who says he's the #2 P4P fighter? Dana? Anderson? Most reputable lists that bother to rate P4P have Bones at #2 if you take the time to look.

There's a difference between not having faith, and both fans and GSP being realistic about the outcome.

Look at the guys GSP has gone 5 rounds with. Do you think any of those guys would last more than a round with Silva at a catchweight fight?

Second to that - if you saw the post-fight presser yesterday it's seems GSP really isn't interested. He probably just has too much pride to say no - but if he really wanted the fight it would have been a done deal and announced at the post fight presser. 

GSP even hinted last night that moving up to 178 may be too much for his body -- he stated that hes very careful with his weight and his body doesn't allow him to move up and down very much like other fighters. He hinted at maybe 170 if Anderson can make that weight. He also talked about how Anderson started his carrer at WW, and has continued to grow, and fought at LHW. He talked about how if they weighed in at 178 anderson could be well above 210 the night of the fight, compard to maybe GSP being 185.

He also took a shot at Dana and the media, saying it was very disrespectful to both Condit and himself to talk about a fight with Silva during the week leading up to this fight. It will be interesting to see if Dana has anyhing to say back, but I'm thinking this is the rare case where Dana may bite his tongue.

Ultimately it's up to GSP, and if you've actually listened to his opinion on the matter (not reading people's opinions on forums, not listening to Dana/Silva talk, not listening to the media) he's never really been interested. He one of the smartest fighters in the UFC, and he's a realist. Again, it's GSP being realistic about the outcome. 

I'll end by saying - the funny thing is, if you actually TALK to some hardcoreGSP fans in Canada, most really don't want the fight. It seems to be the Silva fans, Dana White (for the payday) and the GSP haters who want to see him beaten.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

RedRocket44 said:


> Who says he's the #2 P4P fighter? Dana? Anderson? Most reputable lists that bother to rate P4P have Bones at #2 if you take the time to look.
> 
> There's a difference between not having faith, and both fans and GSP being realistic about the outcome.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about?. He cuts from 190-195 to get to 170 so how would his body not allow him to make 178?.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

RedRocket44 said:


> Who says he's the #2 P4P fighter? Dana? Anderson? Most reputable lists that bother to rate P4P have Bones at #2 if you take the time to look.
> 
> There's a difference between not having faith, and both fans and GSP being realistic about the outcome.
> 
> ...


They have Bones #2 because GSP has been out. GSP is my #2. He barely loses rounds and has done it much longer than Bones. But who cares who is where? GSP is a long time #2 and perhaps #3 in some eyes. He is #1 still in a few peoples eyes. So it is all a matter of opinion. I consider him #2. Jones can't jump him when GSP has hardly lost any rounds. 

GSP is the only fighter who gets away with the "well I have to put on proper weight" ..."Oh I weigh 190-195 before I cut weight but 178 is too much.. While Anderson gets fat as hell and goes to 205. GSO is the ONLY fighter that can use those weird excuses.

Bottom line is any other catchweight between champs wouldn't be called unfair. Yet this one is. GSO is top 3 P4P for gods sakes. And it is unrealistic that he meets the #1 who is 1 division above him? People have no faith in GSP. 1-dimensional Chael Sonnen had all the chance in the world according to many...but GSP a well-rounded wrestler in his own right has no chance and it is unfair? That right there shows how little faith people have in GSP. 

It is fine. GSP should just man up and make a choice and stick by it like a man. It is fine if he doesn't want to fight, just say so, so everyone can move on. GSP can stay at 170 for the length of his career and fight manufactured contenders if he wants too. It is his legacy. His career.

Anderson's kryptonite is WRESTLING. People for a while now called GSP the best wrestler in all of MMA. People got all excited to hear that he takes down Rashad Evans...one of the best wrestlers in MMA...down in practice. I thought it was logical that the best wrestler in all of MMA, with BJJ knowledge to boot...be the guy to face Anderson, as that is the matchup that stylistically makes all the sense in the world. But at last, the best wrestler in all of MMA is not good enough to challenge Silva. Ironic. Ironic how Chael got all this love as a wrestler with no BJJ defense. But GSP gets no love as a great wrestler with BJJ. Odd stuff.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> well considering they are just handing out 205 shots to Anderson's leftovers at 185 the division and whos division it is means a lot less.
> 
> Anderson doesn't want that fight. But if everyone else does and it will make big money then he is open to it. Unlike GSP.
> 
> GSP can hide at 170 all his life though. He will never be regarded as a certified badass like BJ Penn and others. He will go down as the safest fighter of all time. One of the most dominant champions that was so afraid to lose that it made him into a robot.


I'm not sure how losing makes you more badass. GSP could go get his head knocked off by Dos Santos, according to your logic that would make him a badass?

Why doesn't Frankie Edgar go fight GSP then? He would end up in the hospital, but that would make him more badass right?

Hiding at 170, lol.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Finnsidious said:


> I'm not sure how losing makes you more badass. GSP could go get his head knocked off by Dos Santos, according to your logic that would make him a badass?
> 
> Why doesn't Frankie Edgar go fight GSP then? He would end up in the hospital, but that would make him more badass right?
> 
> Hiding at 170, lol.


BJ Penn has lost plenty. But people call him a badass for not being afraid of losing. He is coming out of retirement, as a guy who could of made 145. To face one of the best prospects in MMA, a very large 170 that may go to 185. He decided to take on that challenge....even though he doesn't "have" to.

Does that makes sense?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

When Anderson fights the #2 P4P fighter at 205lbs...it will be badass. Because he isn't afraid to lose.

Does that make sense?

All fighters are different. If GSP doesn't want these types of fights that is fine. Just funny that he beat up a bunch of 155ers in his career...yet when it is "his turn" to be that guy...it is unfair...and "he may lose". And this and that.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Look Anderson Silva isn't being a bully, he's being smart. The way he see's it is there is no one in the middleweight devision that is going to get him the big buck, there's no one that's gonna get 600+ ppv's. He is getting old and he's wanting to earn as much money as he can before he retires. Gsp is the ticket for that..... Not Jones.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Just funny that he beat up a bunch of 155ers in his career...yet when it is "his turn" to be that guy...it is unfair...and "he may lose". And this and that.


What are you talking about? Sherk was a WW fighter when he fought GSP, he dropped down to LW later.

BJ Penn was fighting at WW and even MW before resigning with the UFC and fighting GSP at UFC 58 for the #1 WW contender.

The second time Penn was the LW champion and challenged GSP because he wanted 2 belts.

GSP has never beat up on a 155er that wasn't fighting at WW at the time, or wanted the fight.

Slight difference from this situation.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

RedRocket44 said:


> What are you talking about? Sherk was a WW fighter when he fought GSP, he dropped down to LW later.
> 
> BJ Penn was fighting at WW and even MW before resigning with the UFC and fighting GSP at UFC 58 for the #1 WW contender.
> 
> ...


Not really... GSP still took that fight with BJ. Even though that fight was at 170... BJ never even made it their. He weighed in at 167lbs or something low like that. So GSP had a Huge advantage over LIL Penn.

And whats real funny he still greased himself up in the fight in between rounds... More Grease then any fighter has ever applied in the history of UFC greasing....


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

TheNinja said:


> Not really... GSP still took that fight with BJ. Even though that fight was at 170... BJ never even made it their. He weighed in at 167lbs or something low like that. So GSP had a Huge advantage over LIL Penn.


And that is GSPs problem how exactly? Penn was the LW title holder, and challenged GSP for the WW belt as well. He wanted both belts. If he didn't bulk up enough that's not GSPs fault. He took the fight because Penn challenged him, he wasn't going to quit and give Penn the belt when Penn came in a few pounds under weight.

I'm not going to event comment on your grease comment, go back under your rock troll.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Penn is more than capable of holding his own at WW. How quickly people forget that he defeated Matt Hughes - the first time when Hughes was in his prime - and held the WW championship. I won't deny that GSP was the larger fighter, but the fact is that BJ was outclassed nonetheless.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Penn is more than capable of holding his own at WW. How quickly people forget that he defeated Matt Hughes - the first time when Hughes was in his prime - and held the WW championship. I won't deny that GSP was the larger fighter, but the fact is that BJ was outclassed nonetheless.


So in other words Penn, a man who could of made 145 if he was committed to his training and body was capable at 170.

And GSP a 170er...is not capable at 178.

I got ya. And that is my point.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So in other words Penn, a man who could of made 145 if he was committed to his training and body was capable at 170.
> 
> And GSP a 170er...is not capable at 178.
> 
> I got ya. And that is my point.


Come on. You know full well I've never made the 'he's too small argument'. GSP could easily make 185, but he doesn't want to. He doesn't want to fight Anderson Silva. GSP is very intelligent and he probably knows that fight would end badly for him. And frankly, if he doesn't want to fight Anderson and is content to rule over WW and go down as one of the greatest fighters of all time, he's earned that right. 

I know people want him to come right out and say that he's afraid to fight Anderson Silva, but that's very unlikely to happen. He's attempting to put these talks to rest in his own way, and people should know enough by now to take a hint and move on.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

RedRocket44 said:


> What are you talking about? Sherk was a WW fighter when he fought GSP, he dropped down to LW later.
> 
> BJ Penn was fighting at WW and even MW before resigning with the UFC and fighting GSP at UFC 58 for the #1 WW contender.
> 
> ...


Not a real difference. All competed at 155. All were natural 155ers, maybe even smaller. Not many guys used to cut massive weight back then. Those were all good wins, and they all were better at 155 or more suited for that. GSP was much bigge than each. 

GSP made a name fighting much smaller guys. Guys who spent a lot of their careers as 155ers. 

If we are talking size, those guys were just as small as GSP would be to Anderson. And they fought out of weight at 170, while Anderson is willing to meet GSP. 

I'm sorry that Anderson is such a bitch for wanting to fight the #2 P4P in the world. Sorry he wants to fight one of the greatest of all time. How dare him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

To be fair, Matt Hughes, Jason Miller, Dan Hardy, Jon Fitch, Jake Shields, Thiago Alves, and Carlos Condit were all just as big as GSP, if not bigger.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Come on. You know full well I've never made the 'he's too small argument'. GSP could easily make 185, but he doesn't want to. He doesn't want to fight Anderson Silva. GSP is very intelligent and he probably knows that fight would end badly for him. And frankly, if he doesn't want to fight Anderson and is content to rule over WW and go down as one of the greatest fighters of all time, he's earned that right.
> 
> I know people want him to come right out and say that he's afraid to fight Anderson Silva, but that's very unlikely to happen. He's attempting to put these talks to rest in his own way, and people should know enough by now to take a hint and move on.


I don't think people need to read peoples minds and take hints.

He is one of the best of all time. Its his call. Just say it. Why do we have to hint at stuff? He has said yes and no several times over the last couple years. 

It is fine if he wants to stay at WW. It is his call. 

Diaz should scoop that fight up. Would do good numbers, Diaz has a big enough fan base. Diaz wants that fight. 

Anderson should really just go fight Bones then retire win or lose. There aren't really any big fights left.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> To be fair, Matt Hughes, Jason Miller, Dan Hardy, Jon Fitch, Jake Shields, Thiago Alves, and Carlos Condit were all just as big as GSP, if not bigger.


Agreed they were. Most of those guys are the same size or just taller. 

He didn't fight all smaller men. But he fought a few that were deemed as great wins. 

But BJ Penn is a badass. He didn't care if he was giving up 20lbs. 

Just as GSP was able to wrestle the 6'2 Condit, the 6 foot Hardy, the 6'1 Fitch. He should be able to wrestle the 6'2 Anderson...no? The best wrestler in MMA can't wrestle a 185er with average wrestling? Hmmmm


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> GSP made a name fighting much smaller guys. Guys who spent a lot of their careers as 155ers.


He's fought 2 guys that have fought at 155. Sherk and Penn!

Everyone else he's fought has always been a WW fighter, or somebody like Miller and Fitch who have fought at WW, MW, LHW...

I believe Sherk dropped down to LW after the GSP fight, but he had over 30 fights under his belt at WW. 

Look at who else GSP has fought... Shields, KOS, Hardy, Alves, Serra, Huges, Trigg, etc.

You're really not making much sense dude..


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> let the crying begin.


There's only 1 poster crying in these threads, and I just quoted him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

RedRocket44 said:


> He's fought 2 guys that have fought at 155. Sherk and Penn!
> 
> Everyone else he's fought has always been a WW fighter, or somebody like Miller and Fitch who have fought at WW, MW, LHW...
> 
> ...


Matt Serra didn't fight at LW?

Serra and Sherk were both 5'6 midgets. One with a 67 inch reach the other with a massive 68 inch reach.

What don't you get? I am saying to you. He had 2 fights vs. Penn (2 of his biggest wins) 2 fights vs. Serra (1 he lost, other was one of his bigger wins), he foght Sherk once (considered a good win by GSP). Am simply saying 5 of his "good wins" have been against midgets or undersized men. So for anyone to say Anderson is picking on a smaller fighter...is ridiculous. Yea, he is picking on the #2 P4P fighter. Poor GSP. Lets treat GSP as if he is a 22 year old fighter who isn't good when it comes to Silva. 

Hey if GSP doesn't want to whatever. I'm just pointing out he has built his name off over matched and very smaller fighters pretending they were WWs. Jon Jones fights guys giving up 4 inches in height, 15-25lbs, and at a foot reach disadvantage each time he defends his title. 

But the only time anyone ever complains about size is when ANderson is brought up. I find it odd.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

If Anderson wants GSP, he knows where to find him. At 170.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> If Anderson wants GSP, he knows where to find him. At 170.


And if all you guys want Bones/Anderson....you all know where Bones can find him...185. 

But I'm sure you will say neither needs to happen. And we should watch all 3 of them beat some more manufactured contenders. 

On one hand people say he is too big. The other hand they say he should go to 170 if he wants to fight him. Makes a ton of sense. Obviously you don't believe Anderson is that big.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

in the post fight presser GSP was basically saying he wants AS to come down to 170.. im just not sure how doable that is at his age


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Only Silva has gone up to 205 multiple times now... :bored04:

I don't really care who's big or who's small. If Silva wants GSP as badly as he claims, he knows what he has to do. GSP put it out there. 170.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Only Silva has gone up to 205 multiple times now... :bored04:
> 
> I don't really care who's big or who's small. If Silva wants GSP as badly as he claims, he knows what he has to do. GSP put it out there. 170.


I really have no clue what Anderson fighting at 205 before has to do with anything? And BJ Penn fought at HW before. Does that mean he should be more inclined to fight HW than Jon Jones who has never been at HW? So because Anderson gets fat and has fought a few times at 205 that means what?

Sure he does. But it would also be nice if GSP just said no I am not fighting Anderson. Then Anderson would just figure something else out. 

I miss the old days of fighting. Fighters weren't afraid to lose so much. Weight wasn't everything.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

osmium said:


> Remember when Wiedman flash KOed Belfort and Okami and won a decision over Sonnen?


I remember him making the guy Anderson brought in to teach him how to wrestle look like a joke who never stepped on a mat then finishing him in one of the most brutal KO's of the year.

Don't worry, I'll do you the favor, Munoz is overrated/finished by Hamill, close fight with Maia ignoring the fact he cut 32 lbs in 11 days and Boetsch is overrated, fluke win over Okami so when Weidman handles him that win won't mean nothing either, oh and Bisping/Vitor starch Weidman even though Vitor struggles against wrestlers and Bisping's only big win is Stann who can't wrestle.

And of course, Weidman has less fights than Anderson title defenses and can't sell PPV's.

Anything else I miss?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I really have no clue what Anderson fighting at 205 before has to do with anything? And BJ Penn fought at HW before. Does that mean he should be more inclined to fight HW than Jon Jones who has never been at HW? So because Anderson gets fat and has fought a few times at 205 that means what?
> 
> Sure he does. But it would also be nice if GSP just said no I am not fighting Anderson. Then Anderson would just figure something else out.
> 
> I miss the old days of fighting. Fighters weren't afraid to lose so much. Weight wasn't everything.


smh. 

Again... if Anderson wants the fight as badly as he claims, he can go to 170. He even said in an interview that he'd be willing to make that cut. And were he to do so, I've little doubt GSP would fight him. You call out someone in a lower weight class, especially when he's out with a career altering injury, then you make the adjustments necessary to make the fight happen. Simple as.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> smh.
> 
> Again... if Anderson wants the fight as badly as he claims, he can go to 170. He even said in an interview that he'd be willing to make that cut. And were he to do so, I've little doubt GSP would fight him. You call out someone in a lower weight class, especially when he's out with a career altering injury, then you make the adjustments necessary to make the fight happen. Simple as.


Anderson wants the fight bad. He is the only one of the 3 that can go below his weight class. He makes his weight class easier than anyone according to Dana. Dana said he makes that with no problem what so ever. 

He wants it bad but he isn't making 170. So he will just do something else. He offered. GSP declined. That is fine. Not many times can you pit the #1 vs the #2. But oh well. I will hold out for the hopes of Jones/Anderson after Jones gets done doing a reality show and backing up the division. Not sure if Anderson taking on Bones would be fair to teh Machida/Hendo winner. Jones has many challenges at 205. Perhaps Anderson will just retire.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Maia and Marquardt made 170. Who's to say Silva can't? He's tall, but his body is built for going up and down in weight. Granted there's his age. Anyway, we're all jumping the gun. Just because GSP shied away from talks of a super-fight after a nearly 18 month layoff and what I can only assume was a very painful bout with Carlos Condit doesn't mean he won't consider the matter in a few weeks, a month, or what-have-you. I might not be so quick to talk about facing the number one striker in MMA whilst I currently look and feel like I just went through a car windshield either.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Maia and Marquardt made 170. Who's to say Silva can't? He's tall, but his body is built for going up and down in weight. Granted there's his age. Anyway, we're all jumping the gun. Just because GSP shied away from talks of a super-fight after a nearly 18 month layoff and what I can only assume was a very painful bout with Carlos Condit doesn't mean he won't consider the matter in a few weeks, a month, or what-have-you. I might not be so quick to talk about facing the number one striker in MMA whilst I currently look and feel like I just went through a car windshield either.


Hendo and Sonnen can't make 185 anymore. Or at least without it hurting their performance. When you get old it is harder on the body to shed that weight. He may be able to make the weight. But what is the point of a superfight if 1 guy is going to kill himself to make a weight? 

I think a catch is perfectly fair. If they met at 178 or 180 I don't think Anderson would be anymore than 10-12 lbs heavier on fight night. 

Perhaps Anderson will just defend a couple more times at 185 then retire. His time is coming to a close.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Anderson wants the fight bad. He is the only one of the 3 that can go below his weight class. He makes his weight class easier than anyone according to Dana. Dana said he makes that with no problem what so ever.
> 
> He wants it bad but he isn't making 170. So he will just do something else. He offered. GSP declined. That is fine. Not many times can you pit the #1 vs the #2. But oh well. I will hold out for the hopes of Jones/Anderson after Jones gets done doing a reality show and backing up the division. Not sure if Anderson taking on Bones would be fair to teh Machida/Hendo winner. Jones has many challenges at 205. Perhaps Anderson will just retire.


Well he makes his weight easier than Bones and GSP because he is closer to the limit. He is usually only cutting 10-15 pounds to make MW and GSP and Bones cut around 20 or a little more. Which is why the Anderson is too big for GSP thing is hilarious. Where were those people when GSP was fighting BJ, Serra, and Sherk saying he was too big to be fighting him or that Alves was too big to be fighting GSP because he probably weighs more than Anderson. 

I think Anderson could probably make 170 but he shouldn't be forced to there isn't a point in him getting the 170 title the fight is about greatness fighting greatness not belts.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Again... if Anderson wants the fight as badly as he claims, he can go to 170. He even said in an interview that he'd be willing to make that cut. And were he to do so, I've little doubt GSP would fight him. *You call out someone in a lower weight class,...*


To cut weight is a totally separate camp and many say it's the worse part of a training camp. So Anderson would have to train hard and still cut weight while GSP would be granted with the privilege of devoting his full time to train only and keep his hidratation at optimum level through the whole time, so *what's his disadvantage here?*



Canadian Psycho said:


> ... *especially when he's out with a career altering injury*, then you make the adjustments necessary to make the fight happen. Simple as.


*Possible career altering injury*, you mean. This was a fair speculation before, until GSP just showed us his career and style did not suffer any alteration from his injury/time off.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I get it... All you GSP fans think Anderson Silva is so good he should drop to 170 and fight GSP.

Defend his Belt at 185lbs

Move up to to 205lbs and fight Jon Jones...

This all because He is the Man Right? Just say it? Not because you guys are scared little_______???


So Siva should be punished for fighting at 168, 177, 185, and 205 now... He's basically Being Looked down upon for taken risks in career that other fighters are afraid to take. Besides guy like BJ Penn.

Butt it's OK, what your really saying is... Anderson is the Greatest fighter ever. And your guy is a little ____??? Come on Say it... You know it's what your thinking... Why else do you keep getting so defense


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

You got me.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

TheNinja said:


> I get it... All you GSP fans think Anderson Silva is so good he should drop to 170 and fight GSP.
> 
> Defend his Belt at 185lbs
> 
> ...



lulzzzz


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

TheNinja said:


> I get it... All you GSP fans think Anderson Silva is so good he should drop to 170 and fight GSP.
> 
> Defend his Belt at 185lbs
> 
> ...


A scared little *welterweight*?

Why should GSP be the one who has to leave his weight class when Anderson's the one pushing for the fight? Georges clearly doesn't want the fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> A scared little *welterweight*?
> 
> Why should GSP be the one who has to leave his weight class when Anderson's the one pushing for the fight? Georges clearly doesn't want the fight.


No one is forcing anything on Georges.

Anderson offered to make the #1 vs. #2 P4P superfight. Between 2guys separted by 1 division. He figured a catch would be fair. If anything it takes something out of old man Anderson, weakens him..messes with cardio and routine. GSP would have had to cut less weight, which should only make him fresher. 

Anderson nor many people thought it would be such a problem to meet at a catch. These are the #1 and #2 fighters in the world. GSP even said while he was rehabing that if that fight happened it would be at 178 at a catch. Then once it gets time he changed his mind and said 170.

GSP can do as he wants. If he feels like a catch isn't enough of an advantage that is fine. He shouldn't of strung people along for years though. Anderson offered to make the superfight, GSP declined. Anderson can now defend his 185 title like you want anyway.


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm much more of a GSP fan than a Silva fan, but I think making Silva drop to 170 is unrealistic. Meet at catchweight, and lets see if GSP's TD/ground control can counter Silvas laserbeam accurate striking


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Am I the only person who is not really that interested in seing GSP vs Silva?

I just think the size difference would be too much for it to be competitive.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> No one is forcing anything on Georges.
> 
> Anderson offered to make the #1 vs. #2 P4P superfight. Between 2guys separted by 1 division. He figured a catch would be fair. If anything it takes something out of old man Anderson, weakens him..messes with cardio and routine. GSP would have had to cut less weight, which should only make him fresher.
> 
> ...


Like I said, I don't think Georges wants the fight, maybe he just didn't wanna make an irrational decision with his adrenaline running coming off a big win but I get the impression he's not down to fight Anderson and I think that if a super fight does happen it'll be Jones/Silva not Silva/GSP.

Right now, it's looking like neither fight will happen and that's fine with me, I don't like the idea of them and to me the real super fights are Aldo/Edgar, Cruz/Barao, Jones/Gus, JDS/Overeem and such. Obviously they don't have the same hype as Mayweather/Pacquiao or GSP/Silva, Jones/Silva would but those are much more realistic and comparable than GSP/Silva or Jones/Silva considering like Mayweather/Pacquiao those guys are all in the same weight class/range of each other where Jones, Silva, and GSP all fight in different weight classes and are separated by 15 pounds.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Freakshow said:


> I'm much more of a GSP fan than a Silva fan, but I think making Silva drop to 170 is unrealistic. Meet at catchweight, and lets see if GSP's TD/ground control can counter Silvas laserbeam accurate striking


This is how I feel besides the fanhood aspect.

A catch is perfectly fair. If Anderson is so big then going 5 or 7 lbs under what he normally cuts would give GSP an advantage. GSP is already much younger.

GSP is also the wrestler. The stylistic matchup is about the most interesting out there. Anderson's weakness is wrestling, so why can't GSP wrestle him? I'd liek to see if he can. People say GSP would beat Chael...and Chael gave Anderson his toughest fight. So what is the problem?

If Anderson goes matrix and gets a crazy KO like he does to everyone else...it will have very little to do with the size difference.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Like I said, I don't think Georges wants the fight, maybe he just didn't wanna make an irrational decision with his adrenaline running coming off a big win but I get the impression he's not down to fight Anderson and I think that if a super fight does happen it'll be Jones/Silva not Silva/GSP.
> 
> Right now, it's looking like neither fight will happen and that's fine with me, I don't like the idea of them and to me the real super fights are Aldo/Edgar, Cruz/Barao, Jones/Gus, JDS/Overeem and such. Obviously they don't have the same hype as Mayweather/Pacquiao or GSP/Silva, Jones/Silva would but those are much more realistic and comparable than GSP/Silva or Jones/Silva considering like Mayweather/Pacquiao those guys are all in the same weight class/range of each other where Jones, Silva, and GSP all fight in different weight classes and are separated by 15 pounds.


We don't need superfights every year. But these 2 guys have been the #1 and #2 for a long time now. They have ran through their divisions thus far. I think it is fitting that this fight happens. Well-rounded wrestler vs. the well-rounded striker. It makes all the sense in the world stylistically. 

I'm surprised that even GSP fans think he has no shot. He out-wrestles legit collegiate wrestlers like Kos, Fitch, Hughes. He takes down a 205 beast of a wrestler in practice. So what is the logic behind him not being able to do this vs. an average wrestler who competes at 185? Vitor is probably a better wrestler than Anderson...would people also call that unfair? If GSP fought Munoz no one would have a problem with the size difference. 

People have a problem with this. And use size as some excuse, because they know GSP would get kicked in the face and fall down. And it would have little to nothing to do with size. Most everyone here knows this, and would rather use size as the excuse than the fact that ANderson is just that much better technically.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, it's not that I think he has no shot. GSP is obviously talented enough to beat anyone. But come on... it's Anderson Silva. A very hard man to bet against. GSP is as dominant as they come, but I'm being honest when I say that he's left more than one fight pretty beat up. Whereas Silva has only tasted pain once in his UFC tenure. I see his Superman like power and Flash like reflexes on full display against top guys and I've no reason to believe that he couldn't do the same against the other P4P best fighters in the world. 

It's not that I think GSP has no chance. Of course he does. His best attribute is Silva's main 'weakness'. I just find it increasingly difficult to bet against Silva. For my money, the one man who CAN beat him is Chael Sonnen, and he's failed to do so twice now. Chael's is the best wrestling in MMA, and Anderson managed to figure him out twice. Granted GSP has superior submission defence.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, it's not that I think he has no shot. GSP is obviously talented enough to beat anyone. But come on... it's Anderson Silva. A very hard man to bet against. GSP is as dominant as they come, but I'm being honest when I say that he's left more than one fight pretty beat up. Whereas Silva has only tasted pain once in his UFC tenure. I see his Superman like power and Flash like reflexes on full display against top guys and I've no reason to believe that he couldn't do the same against the other P4P best fighters in the world.
> 
> It's not that I think GSP has no chance. Of course he does. His best attribute is Silva's main 'weakness'. I just find it increasingly difficult to bet against Silva. For my money, the one man who CAN beat him is Chael Sonnen, and he's failed to do so twice now. Chael's is the best wrestling in MMA, and Anderson managed to figure him out twice. Granted GSP has superior submission defence.


Well then can everyone who feels similar to you just say they don't want the fight because Anderson would smash him?

And not hide behind this size excuse?

You just said flash like reflexes. Anderson punching GSP in his face has nothing much to do with size. It is because Anderson's skillset is better suited for MMA than GSP's. Anderson can finish you before you even touch him.

Plus GSP would be quicker than anyone Silva has dealt with, so maybe he would give Anderson's quickness some trouble?

Either way Anderson never uses any sort of size in his fights. GSP would be the one engaging in a brute strength match. He would try to take Silva down, punch him, and keep him there. He is supposed to be the best wrestler in MMA. 

If Anderson wins it would have very little to do with size. It would be because he is simply much better than GSP. GSP doesn't have the chin to deal with people who hit him in the face. I would just like more people to admit that they don't want it because it isn't close. Not because of size. 

Condit is 6'2 with like a 76 inch reach and probably weighs just as much as GSP before they cut. Difference is ANderson doesn't waste time hjumping around doing ridiculous moves he has no chance of connecting with. Condit wastes a lot of his energy jumping around trying weird stuff. Anderson is accurate and actually knows what he is doing with any odd strike he throws.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

I think money is the deal clincher here. I suspect both fighters are very seriously thinking about retirement I'm a huge GSP fan (if you hadn;t guessed it already) but based on last Saturday;s performance I'm afraid he does not stand a chance against Silva. If you would have asked me the quetion 2 years ago I would have said GSP could beat Silva. So, with retirement looming, the real possibility of getting hurt bad and the likelihood that a loss to Silva would extinguish the GSP flame, I believe GSP is waiting on the right money. The more they build it up and the more it gets talked about, the more likely he is to get what he needs. 

It'll be a million dollar payday for GSP.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

tripster said:


> I think money is the deal clincher here. I suspect both fighters are very seriously thinking about retirement I'm a huge GSP fan (if you hadn;t guessed it already) but based on last Saturday;s performance I'm afraid he does not stand a chance against Silva. If you would have asked me the quetion 2 years ago I would have said GSP could beat Silva. So, with retirement looming, the real possibility of getting hurt bad and the likelihood that a loss to Silva would extinguish the GSP flame, I believe GSP is waiting on the right money. The more they build it up and the more it gets talked about, the more likely he is to get what he needs.
> 
> It'll be a million dollar payday for GSP.


I doubt GSP's thinking about retirement, Anderson might be but GSP still has a lot of time left in MMA, especially with the money he's making. Anderson's making a lot of money and his skills are still there too but he's nearing 40.

I don't think this fight is gonna happen though.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Silva has only tasted pain once in his UFC tenure.


Yes, I remember that. Cracked rib. That causes a lot of pain, indeed.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I doubt GSP's thinking about retirement, Anderson might be but GSP still has a lot of time left in MMA, especially with the money he's making. Anderson's making a lot of money and his skills are still there too but he's nearing 40.
> 
> I don't think this fight is gonna happen though.


I really think retirement is something GSP is now thinking about. He tore his ACL, which if it happens again could be a lifelong irritation. He has also said that the division has completely changed and the younger fighters are better and stronger. Sounds like he has doubts about whether he wants to expose himself to the tough fights. He is intelligent and diplomatic enough to be management material in this business and continue his career on that side of the business. 

IMO he will put in another 2, maybe 3 fights and then call it quits.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Georges made it pretty clear that his knee is 100% going into the fight and he certainly made no indication of retirement so I don't know where you are getting this.

I don't see Georges retiring in 2-3 fights. Not if he keeps winning and stays injury free.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

tripster said:


> I really think retirement is something GSP is now thinking about. He tore his ACL, which if it happens again could be a lifelong irritation. He has also said that the division has completely changed and the younger fighters are better and stronger. Sounds like he has doubts about whether he wants to expose himself to the tough fights. He is intelligent and diplomatic enough to be management material in this business and continue his career on that side of the business.
> 
> IMO he will put in another 2, maybe 3 fights and then call it quits.


Ya might be right. He's actually 30/31 already. Still remember when he blazed onto the scene. 

If he had a better command of the English language without the thick accent there's no doubt he would become a bonafide movie star in the footsteps of Van Damme, Cung Le, Randy Couture, and Rampage even. Heck the Hollywood studios will still probably book em. 

We'll probably know by the end of the year. The stars have aligned. The ball is on GSP's court even though they said they're willing to fight "if" Anderson comes down to 170...haha. Maybe with the Mike Dolce diet it could work if he started now...but that might jack up his chances against fighting the LHW holder down the line...and that's the fight I really want to see.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

Despite the size difference, GSP has the certain skills to beat Silva in a 5 round fight. He could have to fight the perfect fight but I think it could be done.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

HadouKEN said:


> Despite the size difference, GSP has the certain skills to beat Silva in a 5 round fight. He could have to fight the perfect fight but I think it could be done.


He would have to be relentless with takedowns. I am a huge GSP fan and will root for him, but if he can't go in there like Sonnen in their first fight, Anderson will take it.


----------

